# how to clean alloys?



## thegentleway (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi, I've been scrubbing my alloys all day but I can't shift some of the black marks in the picture










I've used AG alloy cleaner, bilberry wheel cleaner, Iron X, and white spirit. Do I need to get some acid on it or is there a better way to shift engrained dirt?

Thanks,


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2016)

Have you tried claying yet?


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Looks like tar to me. Get a tar remover, leave it to dissolve then wipe clean.

Can also follow up with a clay bar.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

It's a combination of tar and iron deposits,a good hit with an iron remover like iron x and a tar remover then clay should do the trick, Plus always try to seal your wheels after they are clean,makes them much easier when it comes to cleaning them next time.SJ.


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Tardis should shift that no problem, followed by iron remover :thumb:


----------



## thegentleway (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks for replies chaps. I haven't tried claying yet (don't have any and there's too much grime left to clay?). I've already put iron x and white spirit on but didn't do much to those bits. Do i just keep re-applying? Haven't got any tardis but thought white spirit would do the same? I am going to seal them but want to get them clean first.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

thegentleway said:


> Thanks for replies chaps. I haven't tried claying yet (don't have any and there's too much grime left to clay?). I've already put iron x and white spirit on but didn't do much to those bits. Do i just keep re-applying? Haven't got any tardis but thought white spirit would do the same? I am going to seal them but want to get them clean first.


keep on working at it mate you'll get there in the end sometimes it just takes a good bit of elbow grease.SJ.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Don't know how good it is but Tesco have Simonize Tar & Bug Remover on their half price offer at the moment at £2.50 - got to be worth a try at that price until you could get hold of Tardis or similar


----------



## spenstar (May 11, 2010)

use WD-40 instead of Tar remover.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Megs wheel brightener if that don't shift nothing will


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Boom...

http://www.powermaxed.com/clean-your-car/alloy-wheel-cleaner-stain-remover


----------



## thegentleway (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks for replies. I scrubbed away and eventually the black dots slowly shifted. I tried WD40, white spirit, Iron X, AG custom wheel cleaner but the best was bilberry alloy cleaner. Used 50:50 with water and scrubbed away with a toothbrush. Took all weekend just to do the faces. No way am I doing the barrels that way. Going to get some acid for the barrels apart from the places where the lacquer is damaged/paint is bubbling. Then SRP the faces and seal. Got some wheel seal+shine and C4 to decide between.


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

2nd the tar, if not try some compound/polish, the wheel brushes that autoglym sell, the stiff ones with hard plastic ends are really, some times its got old fashion elbow, but if you had applied a wax or sealent in the first place you wouldint get that problem, its often other peoples mess we have to try and fix when buying a car!


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Here's a review how to guide I did a while back

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=378563

The first time I cleaned these they were a sod not been sealed ever but the Megs ate everything nothing else would touch like tar etc. Literally in just 5 mins I had scrubbed sprayed and done all sorts then by chance had bought some Megs not used it yet so thought why not and was amazed. It's serious stuff so don't abuse it but it's great for stubborn dirt and tar.


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

Should of used acid and you could of chilled the whole of the weekend and gotten the barrels done too, once cleaned then seal.
Why is EVERYONE so against using any type of acid on wheels especially if they are getting the correct care afterwards.


----------



## thegentleway (Oct 5, 2015)

Finally got these cleaned up and polished with SRP, just need to seal them. I have AG Extra Gloss Protection and some planet polish wheel seal and shine. It is worth putting both of these on? If so in what order?

From my newb experience of alloy cleaning. Best products I used for removing the black marks was bilberry alloy cleaner. The Wonder Wheels Super Alloy Cleaner was just as good but it contains acid. To clean the barrels which were heavily soiled the WW was better. For removing the glue from the wheel weight, white spirit worked best.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Looking good!

Quickest/easiest way to remove the weight glue is with a caramel/toffee wheel...


----------

